# *DIY* HELIX OEM REPLICAS W/LUCID HID DROP IN KIT MK4 JETTA



## MKIVGLIBP (Mar 17, 2006)

ENJOY








This is everything needed to do this install correctly. If you purchased a set of HELIX OEM HID REPLICAS W/LUCID HID KIT then please continue
Tool List:
Phillips Head Screwdriver
Straight Pick
90 Degree Angle Pick
Mini flat Head Screw Driver
1/2 Tree bit (Drilling a Hole)
Electrical Tape
3m double sided tape
91% Alcohol
Shrink Wrap & Heat Gun/Lighter
LED Mini Flex Light
Equipment:
Helix OEM Reps
Lucid HID Kit
All Other bulbs








Start By removing both rear covers. One is screwed in using 3 phillips head screws behind the projector. The other is clipped on That has the wire harness and pin adaptor.








Remove the bridge bracket on the back side of the projector cover plate. You will need this removed for the socket of the HID bulb to fit correctly








Install the H7 high beam bulb and HID bulb into projector housings. Be sure to use the white retainer clip supplied as extra for the DS2 bulb
















Using your 1/2 tree drill bit drill a hole just above the wiring harness pin adaptor on the rear main plate. 1/2 hole Only. Will reference in a minute.








Should look like this. The recessed plug pictured next to hole will be trimmed on the back side to fit into 1/2 hole as a grommet. These plugs can be found at any body shop. They are body panel plugs. Or can be purchased at Dentcraft Tools!
























Insert plug into hole drilled on plate.








Tape Rheostat wiring on back side of plate and install the two other bulbs into socket wires. Unless you are retrofitting self leveling motors








Remove the cover of the HID socket so you can unpin the two main wires. You will need the two picks listed above for this. 
1st.
Remove the spring clip at the base by squeezing it together and putting the pick tool on the overlapping part of the clip and lifting upward.








2nd. 
Once that is removed. Look for four small grooves in the scoket that clips the top onto the base of the socket. Gently push them in while using your mini screwdriver to pry upward.








3rd.
The top should be off. Now use your straight pick to lift the wire and pins from there female clips. The main one is tricky. You need to go straight to the side of it and lift.
















Both wires should be removed from the socket. Now leave them off. You will put the socket back together last.
Reference back to your 1/2 hole and grommet. Feed both the main HID wires you just removed for the socket and the red and black wires for positive and negative from HID ballast into the whole.








Once the wires are through the hole, place a small piece of shrink wrap over the black and red wires before installing them into the yellow and brown wires. These are your positive and negative hook up. Yellow to Red. Brown to Black

[URL]http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u161/mgood_2007/DSC00777.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
Plug them into the sockets and slide shrink wrap in place and heat.
[IMG]http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u161/mgood_2007/DSC00778.jpg
Almost Done. Go ahead and put the plate onto the headlamp assy. be sure to move the braided main HID wires over behind the projector housing, You will put the socket back together once you have clipped the main plate back in. Make sure all of your wires are secure and all bulbs are in the correct place.








You should have everything behind the High beam and blinker lights installed including the little bulb that goes into the bezel. Clip on the plate.
Now reinstall the wires back into the socket and put metal clip and cover back on.
















Once that is done install socket into DS2 HID bulb.
















Put projector cover back onto housing. Make sure that bridge on the rear is removed.
Clean the back side *using 91% alcohol* of the HID ballast and light where the ballast will be mounted using 3m double sided tape. Alcohol is reccomended becasue it cleans all oils and aides in the tape sticking 1000 times better. I do not reccomend using anything else.








Apply 3m only double sided tape to the top side which will be the side you mount flush onto the headlight.
















Mount ballast and enjoy. You should get a clean professional HID install w/o drilling a major hole and having to use silicone.
Should look like this!!


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

nice DIY i will use this when my hid kit arrives...my only ? is since you drilled a hole in the backside to run the wires dont you want to silicone the hole so moisture doesnt get in?


----------



## MKIVGLIBP (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (pielout)*

No need to use silicone. In actuallity if you read the back of most silicones it is harmful for metal and ABS plastics. As long as you use that depressed 1/2'' hole plug and drill a 1/2'' hole then you will see that there is no way that moisture can get in.


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

no relay? looks like you u will burn your stock wires/fuses. 
hid ballasts need power directly from the battery, otherwise your stock wires will be burned soon.
good luck


----------



## MKIVGLIBP (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (oj1480)*

Not accruate sorry. As a fact HID bulbs require less power. I did not use a relay and will not need one.


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (MKIVGLIBP)*

great write up bro, i never knew they were this hard to instal im very nervous about doin it now, but hopefully i can figure it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (David_Tedder)*

do ypu have the picture for this reference it seems it got messed up somehow when originaly posting
Once the wires are through the hole, place a small piece of shrink wrap over the black and red wires before installing them into the yellow and brown wires. These are your positive and negative hook up. Yellow to Red. Brown to Black

[URL]http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u161/mgood_2007/DSC00777.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]



[I]Modified by David_Tedder at 10:46 AM 3-20-2008[/I]


----------



## Cmdr Data (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (David_Tedder)*

Copy and paste the photo URL link into another browser window and you will see it. Or click the link below.
Yes, this link without the junk at the beginning and the end.
http://i168.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Cmdr Data)*

thank you very much, now i can start the instal


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (David_Tedder)*

my kit does not look like this at all, all the conectors r designed differenly and my lights have a little cover u can remove for the hid wires rather then drilling a hole, hopefully i can still figure out the install, i wonder why there different?/


----------



## MKIVGLIBP (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (David_Tedder)*

On one side it will have a little cover. But you still will need to drill the same hole in that little cover because you dont want to have a huge opening like that were moisture and water can get in. I posted the side that didnt so no one would get confused


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (MKIVGLIBP)*

my HID kit is a different design then yours and connectors wont fit thrugh just one 1/2inch hole. im beggining to think that ill be better off bringin it in somewhereto have it done, plus i manahged to break one of the little taps that holds that peiece in the hole becasue i thought u needed to remove it in order for the wires to fit and now im guna have a hugehole in the bac of the lights








im guna see if i can get a hold of 20sq or even Helix and see if theres anyway i can get a little replacement piece.


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

any pics of the other side? I'm trying to do this install right now, and i'm totally freaking out about this other side with the removable piece. Thanks, and good write up.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Back from the dead bump 

I ordered a DDMTUNING.com D2S HID Kit and the bulb doesn't seat flush on the socket, looks like i'll have to dremel some bit out, any of you had this problem ?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Matt, 

The socket in the back of the projector is not a D2S socket. You will need a different bulb if you want to use it like that, i believe if you just dremel out the cutouts the distance from the bulb seating face to the arc is different for the different bulb bases.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> The socket in the back of the projector is not a D2S socket. You will need a different bulb if you want to use it like that, i believe if you just dremel out the cutouts the distance from the bulb seating face to the arc is different for the different bulb bases.


 The reseller confirmed this morning that it was D2S but has an extra notch at the top to keep the bulb at an angle to increase light output (they were confused too at first and tried grinded the bulb socket to have it seat flat but the brightness decreased a bit) 

I find this very weird, I got the bulb nicely secured though by pushing the cap down a bit and twisting ( but it just doesnt feel right :banghead: ) 

Thanks for your input anyway


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

I figured i would share how i got mine installed, same principle as OP but a few variations

First of all, i want to clarify that if you order your D2S HID kit, make sure you also get the OPTIONAL 9006 HID Power Wire harness Plug Cord, it cost $10 LEDs i swaped the connector with the same OEM T10 socket type for $2 on ebay

















To secure the DDM Tuning HID ballast, i used waterproof Command strip, super strong and easy to remove by pulling upward

























The 9006 HID Power Wire plugs to the HID ballast and to the LOW BEAM and GROUND wire pictured below

















After all this journey, mount and enjoy 










































You'll notice that the HIGH BEAM cut off the LOW BEAM when activated, to keep the two ON at the same time, do this mod: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...on-aka-Jumpering-the-High-Beams-with-OEM-HIDs
The OP in the link above talk about removing the steering wheel but you don't need to, all you need is moving the wire #3 to #7 on the headlight switch in the cabin, haven't tried that yet but will shortly 

DONE !!!


----------

